# How much is too much



## TNtroller (Sep 9, 2015)

wheel bearing grease that is. 

I have been wanting a kayak trailer, and found a 2000 Hustler boat trailer in good shape for a fair (reasonable) price on CL, so I called the guy and set up a time to look at it and inspect it if everything was true as the CL ad indicated. Most of the used trailers around here are a POS, and they are asking $50 under new. LOL +Well, it was, the OEM paint still had some shine, minor spots of rust and scrapes, but it is 15 y/o. The 8 x 4.80 tires were dry rotted and one leaked air. LOL I popped one of the dust caps off to see what the bearings looked like (NO grease or residue on the inside of the either rim) and the hub had plenty of grease in it, but it was a aqua green/sea foam green colored grease. I had never seen this color bearing grease, but it was not totally dry/caked up, so I figured it would be safe to get it the 65 miles home as long as I avoided the interstate and high speeds. Both hubs were warm but you could could hold your hand on the hub/dust cap w/o getting burnt when I got home w/o incident due to the hubs or tires. 

Does anyone have any experience with this green grease? 










Is the amount of grease on/in the bearing/hub too much, just right or ? Same for the dust cap.

I broke the seal on the other dust cap today (no dents/dings/evidence of anyone ever removing the dust cap on one side) and both hubs/caps look like the pics I posted. (hopefully anyways) I've inspected and re-packed bearings since I was 15 y/o but never put this much grease in the hub to cause this, and never lost a bearing or had a bearing overheat and lock up on me either so what i've been doing is sufficient as I check my bearings at least annually. 

Here's a pic of the trailer with the new wheels and tires:


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm no expert on grease, but I do beleive the green grease is used in marine applications. 

I did want to comment on buying a used trailer, you are absolutely correct that most are very worn out and they want premium $$$ for them. I found a 2005 DixieCraft, settled on $575. You're trailer looks to be in very nice shape.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 9, 2015)

I saw it on a utility trailer I bought a few years ago.
Have no idea of the age, but that green grease had the
consistency of soap - - - regular bath bar soap .
got it all out and washed everything up in diesel fuel.
The bearings and races looked new so I put in new
high temp wheel bearing grease and all is well.

Personally, I would replace the grease and invest in some Bearing Buddys.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 9, 2015)

Clean out all of the old grease inspect the bearings and races. Buy new bearing and races if necessary repack the bearings, install new seals and go have fun.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 9, 2015)

That is a synthetic/silcone based axle grease. Most of the tractor trailer trucks on the road have a gear oil lubricated hub but there are companies going to this new grease type setup now. It works well for for as much as I have dealt with it. It is supposed to be superior to your regular axle grease. It is waterproof and has a high temp rating. It also has a good resistance to different chemicals. The good thing about it is that if your hubcap comes off or breaks for some reason you have a better chance of getting where you are going without burning up your hub bearings. As Barefoot Johnny says "It has the consistency of soap". It does until it warms up then it starts liquefy to lubricate the bearings. After cooling off it turns back to a thicker consistency. It does cost more than your regular grease but that is because of it being synthetic just like your synthetic motor oil cost more than your regular motor oil.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the synthetic/silicone grease. The guy I bought it from said he owned for 2-3 yrs, and he bought it from the original owner, said he never even checked them, so I was thinking the grease was old and some off brand (may still be LOL) but I feel a bit better. Will have to research it and see if it is a good thing or not. I found some pics of the green grease via google but did not have a chance to read up on it before I posted this question. 

I know it's a personal thing or "belief" on how much grease, but what's everyone's opinion on the amount of grease shown in the pics. 

I'm pretty sure the tires were OEM when I bought it, and there was not a trace of grease/oil residue on the old rims, so the seals are in good shape, or that grease is not any good, and does not change consistency when things get warmed up. As i stated, the hubs/dust caps were fairly warm but not hot when I brought it home.


----------



## jethro (Sep 21, 2015)

I run boat trailers and snowmobile trailers. Put probably 200 miles a month on my boat trailer in the summer on average but in the winter that goes to easily 1000 miles a month more or less on the sled trailer. So I have a lot of miles on my trailers and I repack all my bearings myself. I am of the opinion that the more grease there is in the hub, the less space is available for water to get in there. So my answer is, there really is no such thing as too much grease in the hub. I have bearing buddy style hubs on everything and a power grease gun and fill the hubs until the grease is pouring out the back. 

No idea if I am right but it has worked for me so far!


----------

